# Sandy Hook 6/3 REPORT



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Made the trip up to jersey for the first time in my life. Hit the beach at Sandy Hook at 5am Sunday morning after stopping for some fluke rigs, bunker, clams, and bloodworms.


Set up my two big heavers and launched em.


Grabbed the flounder rod....first cast...WHAM 

SEA ROBIN 

Second cast.....16.5 inch fluke

the rest of the day was SLOOOWWW


2 stripers....both undersized on clam

2 bluefish

a few skate

buncha sea robins

went back to my girlfriend's grandparent's house, had chinese food, and passed out


FYI....not being able to drive on the beach SUCKS!

I was seriously missing Hatteras all weekend!



FA


----------

